# Nick Hornby - A long way down



## Kikster (Jul 12, 2005)

has anyone read it? I'm almost done with it and it's a great book. I'm really happy that he wrote a new novel, he's one of my favorite authors.... and what a novel! It's funny and it makes you think at the same time, and the characters are just to die for. probably it is his best novel. 
high fidelity was really good too, it used to be my favorite book for a while, but this one I think it's even better. it's incredible how he can write from four different perspectives and sound convincing and "real" all the time...
I reccomend it to everyone!


----------



## mememe (Jul 12, 2005)

He lives a few streets from me...but I must confess I haven't read him in ages. I'll check it out...just because you say its good. My reading pleasure now rests entirely on your shoulders :wink:  I'll let you what I think of it 

mememe


----------



## Mona (Jul 24, 2005)

I just started reading this book yesterday and from the very beginning I could tell that it's good. I've only read How To Be Good by him and I enjoyed that one too but I can tell that A Long Way Down is better. I really agree with you about the characters. I adore JJ. I should definately read more Nick Hornby books.


----------



## Kikster (Jul 25, 2005)

I finished the book last night... awsome!!! 

it was really great all the way to the end... and I guess that now it has become my favorite nick hornby book.

mona, if you like all he way down you should definetly try "high fidelity". that's my second favorite book of his.


----------



## Mona (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Kikster I'll definately check it out!


----------

